# Matagorda Limits



## B&C Coastal Outfitters (Jul 11, 2013)

July has been hot in Matagorda - Drifting or Wading has produced nice fish.

*For Booking Detail Contact:
Camaron Cox
(281)910-8242*


----------



## B&C Coastal Outfitters (Jul 11, 2013)

*East Mattie Stringer*

Nice East Mattie Stringer



B&C Coastal Outfitters said:


> July has been hot in Matagorda - Drifting or Wading has produced nice fish.
> 
> *For Booking Detail Contact:
> Camaron Cox
> (281)910-8242*


----------

